# Brake line location



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am installing new brake lines on my 65 GTO convertible resto. Keeping original front drum brakes. Original lines were long gone. My question is regarding the front line that crossed over from the Distribution T to the passenger side. My other two 65s are different in that on one the brake line is attached to the top of the front cross member and the other has the line attached to the rear side of the front cross member. Does any know which is correct?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a `65 hardtop with the original lines and the right front is run on the rear side the front cross member.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Rukee, also is the brake line covered in armor?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

olde-goat said:


> Thanks Rukee, also is the brake line covered in armor?


No it isn't.


----------

